# SoundCard:Yamaha Audiogram3



## zephyrwinter (Feb 26, 2009)

What do you think about this one?

http://www.yamahasynth.com/products/audiogram/index.html

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Audiogram3

I visited Yamaha Showroom and salesman told me recommend this one to me.
He said it's 12mS delay. Is it over speaking?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> What do you think about this one?


I'd like it better if it was any color but white... :laugh:

Are you asking if it will work for REW? Any soundcard with a USB connection and a line input and line output will work.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## zephyrwinter (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks.
Anyone has table of latency delay time of each soundcard?
It would be benefit for all those who wanna buy soundcard.
thanks again


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

Just got one today with a Behringer ECM8000.
Will be a few days before I can give my impressions...emergency trip to the vet today


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

Finnally getting around to taking some measurments.

I have:
ECM8000 mic
connected to Audiogram 3:

















Stereo out going to receiver (Denon 4308ci)

------

This unit (Audio3) is a USB interface as well as phantom power for the Mic.

Can I use it as the soundcard, or do I need to use my Soundblaster External?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can I use it as the soundcard


Sure, looks fine.

brucek


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

For the soundcard calibration how would I connect the loopback?
Would it be: XLR - RCA cable connecting the MIC to the OUT?

Initial connection produced feedback when the input level or the output level was increased.
Connected as so:
ECM8000 -> MIC input 
RCA Ouput -> AVR input
Audiogram 3 -> Laptop (USB)

Any ideas?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> For the soundcard calibration how would I connect the loopback?


No, connect the line-out to line-in to create the file. You can use the line-out to mic-in, but you need to fabricate a pad to alter the levels, and it's not really necessary. Experience shows that the small mic preamp does not affect the response enough to bother. Most of the response rolloff is in the line amps.

brucek


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

Here is my first attemp at calibration:








On The audiogram 3 there is both Input and output level controls.
It was very tough to set these without the meter clipping. The closest I could get was -3.5.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like some sort of treble control or EQ is turned on in the units application software.

Have you shut off all the effects etc in the application?

brucek


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

The only software included was recording software that I have not installed.
The unit interfaces with my laptop through the standard win USB soundcard drivers.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you using a single RCA connector on the right channel only for the loopback?

brucek


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

I had both the LT and RT connected.
Here is the calibration this time, RT only:








The first graph had a mic/meter Cal graph loaded...which explains the odd shape.
This new graph is the soundcard only.


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

and here is my calib graph for a creative soundblaster external USB:








This looks like what I expected. 
As for the Yamaha, could that be the actual response?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> As for the Yamaha, could that be the actual response?


I can't imagine a response that bad. It makes no sense. There has to be something causing it - or perhaps there's a fault in the unit.

brucek


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

With just the audiogram 3 I could not increase the levels without fedback.
With the audiogram 3 sending the line out to the soundblaster USB there was no feedback.

There is no control software for the Audiogram 3 and you must use the windows USB control.
With the soundblaster you can turn off monitoring "what U hear".
Perhaps that is the issue?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Perhaps that is the issue?


Check the Windows Playback Mixer to see if line-in is muted or not (it should be muted). That is the indication of monitoring being turned on.

brucek


----------



## Clinterinette (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone. I think I'll buy this item, but personally my guitar style is more like "death metal" and I wanted to know if Audiogram 3 combined with Cubase can "create heavy guitar distorsion"? I'm sorry I don't know nothing about the "PC recording"! Thank you!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I think you'll have better luck posting your question at the Tape Op Message Board. It's a forum for recording hobbyists and pros.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

